# Small Spawn Multi XMarble HM Log



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So after much trying yesterday my male and my female figured it out and there are about 30 eggs in a very haphazard nest. Sadly the male had little or no part in retreiving the eggs and I thought much was lost. He is caring for them kinda... he is very flighty and runs away at the slightest vibration leaving the nest but hey at least he is kinda trying. We will see what these two produces. 















If you follow me a little you will notice that I have only had my marble male under a week, normally I wouldn't try and spawn him but my original male and my backup male both got sick and I was like hey this may or may not work apparently it worked... I do hope these babies survive.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh and the spawn bucket stats about 15 gal densely planted with.... everything lol. I honestly went out to a pond took a huge scoop of duckweed and floating plants and drained it of water and dumped it in the tank. It help all sorts of yummy things mostly mosquito larva though and they spawned in the next 6 hrs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He is still taking good care of his nest so far and he likes moving his eggs back and forth to one side and the other im happy he is starting to care for them


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.......and good luck.......you will be amazed at how many eggs/fry you actually have......I would try not to disturb him very much...sometimes when a male feels threatened he will eat his eggs/fry.........this is a natural survival instinct......the male will use the protein for himself so he can reproduce again later when its safe......keep us posted.....


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks OFL I have the tank blocked off so he cant see out of the container and I try not to disturb him. That one photo of the tank I had to get on a larger zoom camera you can even see him peaking out from under the nest cause he felt the vibrations lol... Ive never had a male be so sensitive...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

This morning we have wrigglers! I have yet to see any fall to the ground usually they zoom right back up before daddy has a chance to help them.
Here are some photos I snagged:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome....now the fun begins......


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So daddy condensed his nest a little and move all the kids into one space he also calmed down now ( i think chasing the babies made him tired lol) so I got some photos as he went about his business collecting the children, I think there may be about 50- 100 fry still


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome, the only thing that scared me was how you got the duckweed from the pond. I did this, rinsed it really well and QT'd it outside for a week, rinsed again then put it in my fry tank and a stupid dragonfly nymph STILL got in, well 5 did >.< Took out a majority of my fry. If you plan to keep the male in long term then he should eat any that may have rode in but i removed my male when the fry were freeswimming and the nymph took over. Keep a close eye out  
Your male is AMAZING though, i cant wait to watch these little ones grow!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The duckweed got a eye check by me plus was in there for days before they spawned plenty of time to pick off anything creepy but I am still keepin a eye out I actually spotted 4 when it was first added... the female spotted them too they were gone fast lol I am going out to collect more soon to make sure the fry have enough food and the male does too... Im kinda tryin to do an outdoor spawn indoors lol
And I am excited to see them to lol he is by far one of the best first time dads ever and I really want to spawn him again maybe this time to a red hm female


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Can anyone advise me on how to feed egg yolk as a first food? I have always been curious to try it...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How are the fry today.....

I don't feed egg yolk...but what I have read-you want to squeeze the egg yolk in cloth to kinda strain it or put it in a spray bottle and lightly spray it on the surface...Indjo would know more...PM him and ask or he might see this and chime in....careful not too much...it can really pollute the tank fast...I wouldn't start adding any food until they have been free swimming for several days since you have a lot of organic material, plants and snails.....you should have lots of microorganisms for the fry for the first 3-7 days at least after they start free swimming...
I would get a brine shrimp hatchery going today or tomorrow and they should be ready to feed by the time the fry are ready for bigger food...get two going 24h apart and only feed newly hatched BBS with the yolk sac intact for the most nutrition especially for the first 2 weeks of growth and development.......poor nutrition is a big killer and reason for spawn failures...sudden death, twirling, poor immune response....etc.....

Also, if you haven't already and the location of the spawn tank is in a low humidity area-cover the top with plastic veggie wrap or something to retain the heat and humidity by 2 weeks for labyrinth development....that first breath of air can make a big difference in the fry...if the air above the water is too cool and dry...you can have sudden death, labyrinth problems, swimbladder problems, floaters, skimmers, deformities...etc......but if you have high humidity and warm/hot air temps...they should be fine...AC can really do a number on them.....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Creat said:


> Can anyone advise me on how to feed egg yolk as a first food? I have always been curious to try it...


Personally I boiled an egg and then kept the round yolk. When I need some I rub my finger lightly against the outside until it has a light coating. The I take a spoon and drop a couple drops of water onto it and rub the egg yolk into the water. I then just dip the spoon into the tank and let it run off. I have seen the fry eating it so I know it's bite size. It's super easy and to be honest I won't ever do anything else. With the combination of infoasia they have been growing very well and its not as dirty as a lot of people will make you think, especially if you don't use a bunch and just siphone the rest at night. I actually got that method from Betty spelendens :-D


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The nest has seemed to dissipate a little as the fry become more upright in their swimming and daddy is ignoring them more although he still goes and picks up the ones on the bottom blowing bubbles for them but he couldnt care less about the ones venturing away.... 
also I have a lid for the container I am going to use to help with labyrinth development


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So day four for the fry, daddy is still in the tank I have left him in in hopes he will pick off anything bad in there (like dragonfly nymphs ) and hopefully he can stay in longer. He isnt keeping up a bubble nest anymore but he isnt disturbing the fry at all and if he does the tank is so densely planted I am not worried. Soon I will start supplementing the fries diet with micro worms.. And some photos!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha thank you, and thanks you guys for info on egg yolk 4/5 micro worm cultures died from a fungus so I might need a back up


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

First off I feel like I lied when I said small spawn lol I assumed it was going to be tiny but then daddy had a stroke of genius and now I have more then I can count which leads to my first question....
When do I take daddy out? I have been leaving him in to make sure no dragon fly nymphs are in existence but is their a good time to remove him, he has yet to start eating all the fry and has started another bubble nest... when is the best time to remove him and second question...
sense I have more then I planned and now they are in such a dense tank how do I start feeding all of them I have some microworms and might use egg yolk but I heard of people herding their fry by tapping on the tank... how well does this work and is their a good way to do it? leading to the third question...
when is the best time to start feeding? they are about 5 days old now and they have been eating live organisms in the tank, they are big enough to start feeding off them but whens the best time to start, I dont want to over do it and kill them by overfeeding. Which leads to my last question...
Whens the best time to give them their first water change? Meaning when do I add more water and how much do I add, its a 53L container and its about 5 inches full and should I let the water age in anyway before adding it?
Sorry for all the questions I just want to make sure I can keep as many of these guys alive as I can


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work, Creat! I am learning a lot from your fry thread. 

Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I removed my male from the tank after thinking about it for a long long time... his bioload is something I dont want to have to deal with....


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Creat,

When I feed my fish, I very gently tap on the tank frame with my fingernail. 

If you do this every time you put food in the tank, then the fry will eventually make the connection tap=food.

I have noticed that even without tapping, once a piece of food hits the water, the bettas smell it within seconds... so tapping might be a moot point...


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I did water changes the first day that I fed them. I just suck up all the nasty stuff at the bottom and then refill with water that is aged and already next to the tank. I use a very tiny rubber tube and I siphon it into a clear wine glass so that I can see any fry that I sucked up and put them back. I only had like 30 fry so I would notice if it had an impact. So far I have not lost any fry to water changes. Personally I wouldn't do the egg yolk now, its really only for newborn fry under a week old, and it's hard to keep the tank clean unless you do daily water changes. I have now moved onto BBS as a main food source combined with infusoria. :-D

Your fry look great! Any chance you can upload some video?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have tried taking video but their still so small and my tank is beyond densely planted lol I will try again later maybe I can get the camera to focus right  
And yeah water changes are going to be difficult cause I cant see the floor of the tank looking in.. I will start aging water tomorrow so I can be ready !


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Been trying to get good video it hasnt been working so far but I have started feeding micro worms and will do a water change tomorrow  we will see how that goes.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Some more photo's at the week birthday, still trying to get a movie of them stupid opaque container lolz.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw such cute little ones, GJ


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am still so worried about doin a water change I managed to kill a spawn once and with all my males sick I dont want to loose any more fish.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I was paranoid also, i mixed spring water with tap water *just in case* cause the spring water i buy has never caused issue. You suspect your tap is no good atm? D;
I was nervous about temps, i heated my jugs in the bathtub but the fry and pretty hardy, much more hardy then id read. Theyve been sucked through tubes, put into epsom salts, had water changes with possibly slightly cooler/warmer water and they manage. As long as your ammonia isnt jumping i guess your biggest worry is the growth hormone but so far yours are on track


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

GAH *stressed face* I will try to get over it sometime I also will add the water slowly a half inch at a time maybe just so I dont worry so much.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

lol The first two weeks was horrible! I would be so gradual itd take a while day of work just to change half the water out. Once i realized an airhose could siphon the water in fine i was much more efficient XD Good luck and going slow is a good idea at first since your tap might not be good.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

If you saw how many water changes I have done, you might have a heart attack LOL. Yesterday I even moved my spawn into a 5 gallon tank and added 50% more water and a bubble stone. I just use filtered water from my own filtration system, then I leave the water out for 24hrs to be sure anything else left in the water evaporates. I swear I have not lost one fry due to water changes. I have heard that the fry emit a chemical to make the other fry grow slower, so that's why I try to replace at least 5% of the water a day. You are doing such a great job BTW!! I cant wait to see your spawn I really love that coloration!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha omg yes okay okay you motivated me to do one right now


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

My one fry Squito, he got caught in my net without me knowing and was transferred basically from 82 degree water to 90+ degree water of different chemistry, he lived in my mosquito larvae bucket outside in the hot direct sun with some duckweed for a week before i one day went to scoop losquito larvae and spotted him! THEN he had to re-adapt to the cooler inside temps again. Not to say he wasnt particularly hardy, but i was really shocked at how tough they were  After the first few water changes youll feel more confident. I put an airstone on an airhose and siphon the fresh water into their tanks after i clean their floors, its really gradual and efficient


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Punki said:


> My one fry Squito, he got caught in my net without me knowing and was transferred basically from 82 degree water to 90+ degree water of different chemistry, he lived in my mosquito larvae bucket outside in the hot direct sun with some duckweed for a week before i one day went to scoop losquito larvae and spotted him! THEN he had to re-adapt to the cooler inside temps again. Not to say he wasnt particularly hardy, but i was really shocked at how tough they were  After the first few water changes youll feel more confident. I put an airstone on an airhose and siphon the fresh water into their tanks after i clean their floors, its really gradual and efficient


OMG I had something like that happen! I was doing a water change and I missed a fry that I had siphoned out. I found him in the "trash" water bowl next to the tank days later! He was fine but man was I shocked! Good thing I don't just throw the water our after I am done lol


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

lol I tend to hold onto my dirty water for a day or so also just out of paranoia XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont scare me guys!
Update: Well the little guys are growing right on track I have yet to fin any dead ones I found one floater lol but it figured out how to swim correctly again. I was planning on doing a big 20% water add to the tank today but sense I work all day I am going to have to move it to tomorrow.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad to hear your floater found his way again and cant wait to see pics *hints*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol they still look about the same  just a tiny bit bigger but I am still attempting to get that video hopefully I can find a camera that focuses


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So I did a water add today water went up by 1/3 not that the fry mind the duckweed has multiplied and they just hide in there impossible to see them let alone get photo's but I am trying they have grown a little which makes me excited  they already have cute little round tails I do hope I get some nice HM's from this cross


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

look i found a beetle in my tank  anyone know if they eat fry ?









and daddy who is doing very well and wont hold still unless i put my finger in the water


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw, they really are growing fast! Im not sure about the beetle, is it one of those crazy fast water bug beetle things?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay I am never really sure how fast they are supposed to grow .. but thats what I thought too but I never see him in the water the beetle just chills on the surface


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: Well I pulled out my first dead one poor little guy he looked like he had something growing out of his stomach ew... I hope it isnt contagious and isnt related to my internal parasite/ bacterial thing problem I have been having... also I almost had one to cull today but I lost him in the duckweed... he had a missing pectoral fin... poor little bugger but he got away


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Eek, poor little one. I hope it isnt contagious also, maybe he just had digestion issues or something.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh dear.. I hope everyone will be okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry you lost a little one.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to use duckweed in my spawn tanks, too. I got mine by accident a few years ago when I bagged up a female that had duckweed in her tank. The funny thing is that there was no duckweed at all in her bag! I was told "you don't want duckweed." I admit that duckweed is sort of a pain when it gets stuck all over your arms when you are doing maintenance. Betta fry love to cling onto duckweed though. I *really* hope that the duckweed that you collected outdoors is not harboring something that could harm these betta fry. Duckweed grows so fast that I could have sent you some duckweed that was cultured indoors for free....as long as it is not illegal in your area.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its not illegal thank goodness and thanks everyone I'm glad I only lost one though  all I have found so far was one dragonfly nymph that clung to the duckweed when the fry were tiny but this was when their dad was with them and he ate it promptly.... the others are growing great another water change tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodness I had the scare of a life time I was lookin in on my little guys and I saw a bunch of them hanging around I looked closer and about 5 of them were chewing on a dragonfly nymph DX it was a baby one which I promptly removed, almost everyone of its legs was missing lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, cute^

hve you found the guy with the missing pectorial fin yet?

*fry are looking cute!*
cant wait for more pics!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh poor one pectorial finned baby.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

no I havent he looked like he was having swim bladder problems and I was going to cull him but then (again) I lost him I havent seen him for a few days lol if he makes it I would be so happy


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So I finally found time (if you havent known I have been having issues with all of my other fish) and I got pictures XD I could only get these two cause of how opaque the container is and how yellow everything is in it due to all the tannins
















I also found these weird little shrimp things in my tank they kinda run around and rummage through the grunge on the bottom and eat the micro worms in there they might be why I havent seen dead fry yet


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone have any good tips on how to get uniform fry growth I do water changes 20% every three days (the most I can do) and feed three times a day. But one fry I have "Goliath" is three times bigger then his siblings. I wish I could get a picture he hides in the java moss almost all day even during feeding. He is almost over 1cm and his siblings are still about 1/2 a cm (give and take a few of course). Should I do more frequent small changes or more larger ones? what do you guys do?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the father, I wonder how they will turn out


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know I am excited to see how genetics will play out in them seems to be about 30 fry right now...


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OFL suggested i either take the largest out so it wont secret its growth stunting hormone on them and they can catch up. I ended up taking out the ones i thought he could eat and doing 2 60% changes a day on them for 5 days with extra feeding and they caught up pretty fast, but if hes the only one whos that large id remove him. I think 10-20% daily and 50% once a week is the best schedual, that 50% really helps, so if you could find a way to remove him and do a big change for the rest, they should catch up pretty fast.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

do you think floating him alone in a smaller container in the tank (if I can find him ) will be alright ?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I would say so, i cupped my smallest and floated them like that


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Will do now lets see if I can find a way to net him.... Lol he is sneaky as all get out I have noticed I either have large fry or small ones none in the middle :/ I might have to separate them into different tanks


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OFL suggested i do that if i had a few smalls and a few larges, just have two tanks. I did at one point have that issue but it evened out with only minimal cuppings of a couple  Id love to see more pictures and im so glad your fry are doing well, despite your horrible turn of events with the other thread. I know it may be too soon to think positively but at least maybe if a few special fry grab your heart, you can keep them from birth to death and watch them grow and know you made them healthy and all. Im looking forward to the few im keeping


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha they have kept me from just saying to heck with it all. I suspect they will look a lot like their mother, I am interested to see what comes out of it though. I will get more images as soon as they start growing and I can separate them that opaque container is killing me DX so nice for water changes and cheap bad for images... they should start coloring up soon and then I will start another spawn with the mom hopefully or the other female from 1fish2fish


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Creat Im so excited to see what this spawn with produce I really want to experiment with coppers so Im drooling over your spawn. I haven't been on in awhile due to moving to Seattle so Im glad you got a spawn  Renting a room right now waiting for a basement apartment to open up I know your spawn is still young but I really want a pair of hms if you get any


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

MadMay: Deal (Hint: I live in Redmond so you better meet me at one of many starbucks to get them lol) And 1fish2fish said she gave a lot of good HM's from her spawn with her so I have good hopes for these and if you want me to reserve a pair I will. I will probably ask $5 per fish un-sexed as an idea for anyone interested. Oh and here is the page I used for genetics on the iridescence if your curious http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcoppergenetics.htm


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I too am excited to see how the fry grow


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

You live in WA :O I thought you lived in Idaho well if I dont have to pay shipping that changes the game. I'll probably get more than a pair but at least that so I definately want to reserve. The Dam came from 1fish2fish is there a reference thread to that spawn?

There is also a transhipper in seattle so Im going to get a pair from thailand So glad I moved.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha I know I havent bothered to change my location here yet I should probably do that  and yeah I can reserve you a pair. I dont have a reference to where 1fish2fish's other spawn is but if you ask her she can probably give you a better history then I could on her. I am just curious about iridescence crosses. And im looking into another copper pair to cross to the fry. 
Update: I just did a water change on the fry pulled out two little dragon fly larva and 1 large one hopefully the fry count will stop going down lol. And strangely the deformed/ sick fry that I have to end up culling never get eaten even though they cant swim :/ if they want to eat my fry they should at least eat the sick ones


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry about the double post but for those following the one pectoral fry... I found him again this time his tail is gone... the entire tail... I took him out and put him under the microscope to see if he was dead to my surprise his little heart was beating and his little gills going.... so I put him floating in his own container doesnt look like he is eating anything but I mean if he has this much will to live MISSING HIS ENTIRE TAIL well I will let him have a chance. No idea how it came off I am guessing a dragon fly larva but with one pectoral how did he get away it also looked like it had been healing too when placed under the microscope.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Question: why are some fry turning whiteish while others are turning dark? is this going to be part of their coloring?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Got two photo's after scooping the little fry out hopefully he isnt to traumatized


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Creat said:


> Question: why are some fry turning whiteish while others are turning dark? is this going to be part of their coloring?


Its normal and yep, my two dark ones were alittle dark but got darker and darker and now they are blue/green


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well the darker ones are starting to show color yay! on the edges of their fins they are getting darker cant decide if its black like daddy or dark blue like mom  strangely it doesnt matter to me XD


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Any updated pics creat : D


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

The pics so far of your babies are adorible! I can't wait to see more! Good luck with them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

you should send me some of those plants haha. i need some desperately.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would if I hadnt sent some away like a week ago now I need all I can get. The babies gave me a dirty look when I stole some of their java moss. And I am trying guys  they started to color up so maybe I can net one today and get some photo's


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

i cant wait to see them all grown up. by this stage i would be upping your water changes and start prepping a larger container for growout.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They are getting a 1/4 water change today (which is over 5 gallons gah) and tomorrow as well. And containers are prepped


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

We want pictures! *riots* XD I love your spawning tank Creat! I want duckweed


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are some pics of the guys I separated. One little mean one (the smaller of the two) and the huge one... the blurry photo is the only one I could get of the big guy and sorry they kinda stressed and washed out when I took photo's of them


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They are so cute! Lol! I love how the duckweed looks smaller than then now and initially they were specks in it XD Really gives you a scale.. Little mean one is adorable! ^3^


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gosh your babies are soooo cute!!! What great color!! You have done an excellent job!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

That little bugger attacks the ones who come for food... I am so tired of it DX


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg theyre absolutely adorable!!! :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's funny he's like the guy you would never suspect :>


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

They're so cute! Good job!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Aw darn I was hoping we could see some color by now. So what kind colors do you think your gonna get since you get to see them unstressed *jealous* cant wait to pick up a couple (Yay no shipping!)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol YAY! And I know as soon as "Goliath" my large baby went back in he/she turned this dark dark grey black... and well they have dark edges on their fins so either black or dark blue... the mothers colors will probably most dominant and I probably wont get many coppers. This is a fun genetics experiment for me and I am planning on hopefully breeding back to a copper to see if I can get any copper on blue which is kinda my goal. 
They all are starting to become more uniform in size the average is about 1 cm ( Goliath is pushing 2 cm  ) the larger ones stopped growing as fast and the smaller ones are catching up a little, they are still eating microworms I am hoping to transfer them over to some crushed bloodworms/ daphnia soon


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here some photo's there still kinda blurry but hey maybe you can see a little of their color starting  The white babies are still all white but the darker ones have those dark edges. The last photo has the biggest and smallest baby next to each other. 
















































And as a side note... 
Some of the larger ones (the ones I never can get photos of X____X ) are starting to marble already their little bodies are kinda blotchy and so are their dark fins.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont think you can get blue and copper on the same fish. If you could that would be amazing!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about it either I know copper is recessive to turquoise when it comes to dragoning and blue dominates black. And my blue females always have that turquoise dragon to them, I might get some steels for a while on top of the blue, but not much is known about the genetics of dragons so thats why I like to work with them. Plus I like the shiny XD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They are about 6-7 weeks old now and still growing  im still looking for like decapsulated brineshrimp frozen baby kind maybe I can interest them in more variety. This is my first HM spawn and I love how big their little tails look so far XD
But.. they have little white spots on them it looks smaller then ich but I am super worried and being a over protective mother so help me out guys whats on my babies  white color wouldnt show up this early I think so whats on them there is a little aq salt in the water but not a lot.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

any parasite would kinda have a 3D effect. it sounds like the colors are starting to come in and with those genes it could be green or blue.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

There white and really tiny so im not sure if they are 3D or not... they already have a dark dark blue or black on them right now except some are white/ clear still and the mother didnt have any green in her i thought but i am not sure about the dad


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Any updates on the spawn? How are they?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well other then those little white dots they are doin just fine so far. They arent growing fast as normal spawns only becuase I am dont like to grow the babies up fast cause then they leave home sooner. The largest one now will follow my finger back and forth its super cute.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry for the double post: 
the only major issue is the plastic container they are in is bowing outward hopefully it wont break... what would be the likelihood of this happening and should I transfer them to another container?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

a couple of questions... how old are they and when do you need to seperate them to keep them from fighting. like you said earlier about the one way bigger than the others how do you know that they are all getting their fair share of the food? Do you plan to sell them? 

sorry if any of these questions were previously stated, just veryinterested.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

betaguy said:


> a couple of questions... how old are they and when do you need to seperate them to keep them from fighting. like you said earlier about the one way bigger than the others how do you know that they are all getting their fair share of the food? Do you plan to sell them?
> 
> sorry if any of these questions were previously stated, just veryinterested.


It depends I seperate them at about an inch long or sometimes before if they tend to get violent. They know when its feeding time and they all rush over and I make sure they at least are in the area most of the live food tends to move around the tank so I am not to worried about one not eating also they get fed three times a day so those who miss a feeding get some eventually. And yes I do plan to sell them I might keep 1-3 for myself but I will have about 8-15 left over to sell.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

just lower the water level when it begins to bow. it probably won't break.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its bowing halfway down should I just lower it right above where it starts bowing?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

hmm that's weird. I say move em to be safe.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay I will do it tomorrow dont want to stress them again today...


----------



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

i would love to try this someday, but i know ide mess up somewhere.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, let me just start by saying CONGRATULATIONS!! and OMG they are SO cute.. I am SO jealous... 
I would REALLY love and appreciate if you would give me some advice for my spawn Creat. Or anyone else...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81942


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey creat, was wondering if they had started to form their own colors at 2.5 months? got any pics, lol im curious


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gloria: If you have any questions feel free to ask 
betaguy: They started getting black early but a few are getting some red now and I will get some images soon they recently settled into their new home

I recently moved them all to a spare ten gal I had lying around just means I have to do more water changes but at least now I wont worry the plastic will explode.  they even got a sponge filter lol its for about 40-80 gals but it has been fine.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am seeing a ton of red in the larger ones as they grow and color silly multi's no telling whats going to come out of this spawn of course some dont even have red at all ....


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pics and a link to a video sense you have been asking  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS4Rb3e0Bmw


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet video!! Yours look like mine :-D. They seem very active and healthy, how is the little white spot issue going? I don't really see anything has it gone away?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

reds and blue show up first. is the red in the fins?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah there is a slight hue of red on some of the darker betta I am assuming its from the dad. Coppers have, at least I noticed, carry a lot of red in their background. You can see it in one of the photo's of one of the darker fry. The dark blue is whats surrounding it right now. Although some dark fry are showing no red at all, and the white ones are still white.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

PLEASE HELP GUYS! 
I know something is wrong with them. The fry have something on them now its small and white? is it ick? what is it and what can I do about it? Its covering the smaller fry the larger ones are mostly un touched,  
Here is a video to help diagnose it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LRG0jqvjAM&feature=youtube_gdata

and i think i mortally wounded one of the healthy fry during a water change... I think im gunna cry


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh goodness! I see what your talking about but i have no idea what it is. They are looking healthy so it doesnt seem to fit the usual stuff. Hang in there Creat, maybe post this in diseases thread for more input. Id put some aquarium salts in with them though for now as a precaution. Sorry to hear about the water change fry, i sucked one up once and found it dead in the bucket, but i just kept telling myself it was dead when i sucked it up =/


----------



## slonline (Jul 3, 2011)

Creat said:


> PLEASE HELP GUYS!
> I know something is wrong with them. The fry have something on them now its small and white? is it ick? what is it and what can I do about it? Its covering the smaller fry the larger ones are mostly un touched,
> Here is a video to help diagnose it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LRG0jqvjAM&feature=youtube_gdata
> ...


It looks like "ick" to me. I normally increase the temp to ~85°F, and add some aquarium salt to the tank. If that won't clear up in 24 hours, I would add some "Ick Guard" by Jungle or something similar to that. You can get it at Walmart.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like ick to me too, It's pretty easy to fix as long as you catch it early.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am raising the temp slowly I had them on a half does of aq salt before so I will raise it to the full does. I thought it was ich too... gah im so worried


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope they'll be ok.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Any updates on the spawn? Has the medicating started to work?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I see no change actually but I havent added meds yet only the full does of aq salt the temp is going up my heater has been fighting the house temp which is at 62* its made it to 80* and going up.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Creat said:


> I see no change actually but I havent added meds yet only the full does of aq salt the temp is going up my heater has been fighting the house temp which is at 62* its made it to 80* and going up.


Wow cold house lol. My fish room is at 84*. I noticed my fish were all much more energetic and healthier in the warmer room and with the new oak leaves I put in. :-D I will be praying to the fish gods to protect your spawn my friend.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha I know I hate it I wear more sweaters then normal people  the fish room is actually 5* hotter then the rest of the house due to me keeping it enclosed... I have spent more money then normal people on tank heaters.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I use heat lamps. I took a large walk in closet and made it into my fish room. I used a strong plant light and hung it off the hanger rack. It's close enough to the spawning tanks for good infusoria growth. Then I have 2 other small lamps that I have on as well. As long as I keep the door shut I can maintain 84* 86* and the room is large enough to house all of my Betta and spawn for many spawns to come. I would recommend this technique even using a heat light instead of a normal light in the ceiling. :-D


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So far I havent gotten much response on raising the temp ... should I start medicating or continue waiting...


----------



## slonline (Jul 3, 2011)

Creat said:


> So far I havent gotten much response on raising the temp ... should I start medicating or continue waiting...


What's the water temp, now? If you still see a lot of that white spots on your fries, then its time to start "ick" medication. 

Fries are very delicate, so I suggest doing half the dosage. DO NOT OVER dose!!! And you must follow the instruction!!! Other wise you will end up with worst result.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I know thats why I am waiting as long as possible and it waives at 80* to 82* and I cant get it any higher, some are just mostly clamped with a few spots.


----------



## slonline (Jul 3, 2011)

Creat said:


> Yeah I know thats why I am waiting as long as possible and it waives at 80* to 82* and I cant get it any higher, some are just mostly clamped with a few spots.


Sounds like they get a slight bit better?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I would medicate  Just use a half dose


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Fry are delicate but not TOO delicate. Id go for the half dose as well in your situation. I know my fry have withstood water temp changes, 72 degree water, being sucked through tubes a few times, ect. They are alot less delicate then i initially had in mind at least. Wishing you the very best, keep us updated


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Mkay I will give them a does of ich meds today we will see how it goes.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

How are the fry?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Not to hot they have gotten worse sense I started the medication... I am thinking of doing one huge water change tomorrow.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Creat said:


> Not to hot they have gotten worse sense I started the medication... I am thinking of doing one huge water change tomorrow.


Wow I am so sorry to hear that. :-(
How often do you change the water? I do at least a 20 % water change daily from the time the fry are free swimming. If the water gets full of debris I do a 50% water change. Water temp and conditioning is crucial but other than that I have not lost any fry to water changes. 
If it's any consolation the fry have been sick for a while now and are still alive so they are some really tough fry. I have faith that you can figure it out 
Good luck Creat I wish you the best!!


----------



## slonline (Jul 3, 2011)

Creat said:


> Not to hot they have gotten worse sense I started the medication... I am thinking of doing one huge water change tomorrow.


 
Shoot 
Right now may not be a great idea to change more than 20% of the water at one time. Remeber that your fries are at the weak point, so too much water change is a shock to them. 

What do you mean when you said they are getting worse? More white spots or just plainly getting weak, clamp fins and such?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Same number of spots just some are now breathing heavy on the bottom and some are missing (presumed dead) ... I will try to do a 20% change today before I go to work or else it will have to wait till after.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Sigh...... =/ 
You dont deserve to be having so many fish problems, i really hope your spawn can be saved, i feel so sad reading this =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about your fry.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Update on the babies?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes update please, any improvement?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

No not any improvement and I think Im still losing babies but im not sure...


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Creat said:


> No not any improvement and I think Im still losing babies but im not sure...


That's horrible, I am so sorry.. What did you treat with?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Rid Ich from kordon


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

> Rid Ich from kordon


Oh, I have never used that. I know many people talk crap about melafix but it's never done me wrong. I once put to much in my gourami tank and he freaked out but as soon as I added water he was fine.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Creat. How is it all going? Are the babies ok?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

All of you thank you for being patient. First off for anyone I promised fish I am sorry I wont be sending anytime soon here is why. First off anyone know what happened to 1fish2fish this might be key to why all my betta ended up dying. All but 4 adults and 2 fry. One female and one male I think. Until I know what is wrong with my fish I will not send fish to anyone (for fear it might infect yours). If I did promise you fish I will continue through my promise and I will send you the a little guy asap no charge (unless you live far far away then we will work out a shipping deal). They are all multi btw I have no "pure lines" of hm left.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your trouble. I sure hope things get better for you real soon!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I think I figured out what it is so hopefully I can stop it from happening again but I am glad I was smart enough to send the babies away to finish growing so they didnt get infected.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Creat said:


> Well I think I figured out what it is so hopefully I can stop it from happening again but I am glad I was smart enough to send the babies away to finish growing so they didnt get infected.


Sorry for your loss, what do you think caused it? I would like to know so I can be sure to avoid that in the future.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorry about there ill how many you have left?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Just 2 one male one female maybe they are still to young to tell.


----------

